# How is the vog on the Big Island



## jehb2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can anyone give me an update.  And more specifically, when the vog is somewhat bad how much does it affect the Waikoloa area?  Thanks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 17, 2009)

I took this photo last summer from Kohala looking south. That's Mauna Kea on the left; Waikoloa Village would be below the low puffy clouds to the right of center.  The Waikoloa beach resort area is off right side of the picture.






What you are looking at here is the collision of two air mases;  Fresh ocean air blowing across Waimea from the left is colliding with VOG-laden air that is wrapping around the south end of the island after blowing past Kilauea.  

The air from Waimea is marked by the thin layer of clouds at eye level.  Where the clouds suddenly puff up is where that air collides with the VOG air.  If you look below the thin layer of clouds you'll note that the air is clear, whereas below the puffy clouds the air is hazy.  That haze is VOG.

****

We passed through Waikioloa resort area later that day.  I would rate the air quality at Waikoloa resorts to have been about the same as Los Angeles during a Stage I smog alert.  That means that most people can get along OK, but susceptible individuals might have problems.  Traveling south from Waikoloa the air quality progressively got worse, so that in the Kona area it might have been more equivalent to a Stage II in southern California.

****

Actual day-to-day pollution levels are very dependent on what the current emissions are at the volcano and the local meteorologic conditions.  That means that air quality can fluctuate greatly from day to day, and what you experience one day might be totally different the next day.

So whatever anyone might tell you about conditins today (or even this week) will have little bearing on what you might expect tomorrow, or next week or next year.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 17, 2009)

*If you want to monitor day by day*

For more information:

http://www.konaweb.com/vog/index.shtml


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 17, 2009)

Last year it was pretty bad at P.G. and down the hill for a couple of days.


----------



## charford (Jun 17, 2009)

I just got back from Waikoloa Beach Resort on Sunday. The Kohala coast gets very little VOG. Even if it is thick in Kona, there is very little in Waikoloa. The evening winds blow it away. 

The VOG was barely noticeable during this trip. Even in the Kona area, there was not very much VOG. Konaweb gives a good summary of the VOG. A few months ago, it was very high. It's relatively low now. The volcano continues to pump out a lot of gas. 

It was more humid last week in Waikoloa than I've experienced in 10 previous trips.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 17, 2009)

This snippet from a governor's air-quality advisory affirms what has been said in prior posts:

_It is nearly impossible to forecast these temporary episodes of potentially hazardous air quality, since levels can change significantly in minutes. The sulfur dioxide level is dependent upon the SO2 output from the Kīlauea volcano, variable winds, and weather patterns that change on short notice. On July 24, [2008], within 45 minutes, the SO2 level spiked from 0 ppm to 8.9 ppm (which represents a dangerous level) and fell immediately back to 0 ppm. It should be noted that the presence or absence of visible vog is not a reliable indication of the sulfur dioxide level._


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 18, 2009)

Last year the winds died down for a couple of days up at Paniolo Greens and the VOG was as bad as I have ever seen it. Before we got to P.G. we stayed near the Volcano for a couple of days and had no VOG. All the times we have been to the Big Island, last year was the first time we had been bothered by VOG.  We noticed it didn't effect the whole Island, just spots.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 23, 2009)

Got back last night. We stayed in Paniolo Greens and it was pretty much windy and clear with some clouds and rain. We spent the last night in Kona. Kona was very humid and hot and overcast. Couldn't tell if it was vog or fog, probably both. My sense is that the more active the lava is flowing into the sea, the more clouds it generates.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 23, 2009)

Liz how did you like Paniolo Greens?  Did you feel isolated in its location compared to Kona side?  What are the pros and cons of staying there? TIA


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Liz how did you like Paniolo Greens?  Did you feel isolated in its location compared to Kona side?  What are the pros and cons of staying there? TIA



Not Liz, but I'd be happy to throw in my two cents.    We've stayed at Paniolo Greens several times.  First of all, I don't think you can really compare the area to Kona.  Kona is, to me, a funky little town.  Lots of restaurants, shops, and it's on the coast.  Paniolo Greens is located in Waikoloa Village which is much quiter.  There is a grocery store, but few (maybe one or two) restaurants in the direct area.  It's not too far from the Waikoloa resort area, and to the most beautiful beaches on the island (in my opionion), Hapuna Beach and the beach at the Mauna Kea.

Our ideal is to spend one week in Kona and one week in the Waikoloa area, either in the resort area or Paniolo Greens.  The units are large, and we've found them quite nice. The resort is right on a golf course so there is the feeling of a lot of space.  It can get very windy there.

Kona is a good base for areas "south" while Paniolo Greens is a good base for Waimea and areas "north".


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 23, 2009)

I pretty much agree with Luanne, except I love Paniolo enough to consider buying there, the units are quiet and huge two bedrooms. Short drive to Waikola Beach resorts and shopping and the best beaches in the world.  But, we are two older adults, not looking for excitement or a lot of activities, so that makes a difference also. Next year (see I can't stay away!) I was able to get a week at Paniolo in July and SFX just came through with a week in Kona right before, so we'll try Luanne's suggested combo.
Liz


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2009)

This summer we're doing a week in Kona at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village and a week at the Bay Club.    In between we have one night in Volcano Village.  Just about perfect. :whoopie:


----------



## Elli (Jun 23, 2009)

Cathy, we stayed at Paniolo Greens for 2 wks. last Oct., and we much prefer the resorts in Kona.  I do agree, the rooms are large and the resort is close to some great beaches, but - Kona is warmer and Paniolo Greens gets very windy.  Even after dinner, when I like to go for my walk, it still is so windy.  Plus, as others have said, not much in restaurants close by.

So, if you want to cook your own meals, like it windy, try out Paniolo for 1 wk. and see what you think.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 23, 2009)

My first Hawaiian vacation was to Paniolo Greens and I loved it.  Was there by myself and used it as a home base to tour the Big Island for a week.

Since that time, I have stayed at Royal Sea Cliff and KHV in Kona and love them too for many of the same reasons already mentioned.

Last time we were there as a couple, we stayed two week at Paniolo Greens and love it.  It was a more relaxing time than 'go go go' and the locale was perfect for that mindset.

David did note that it always seemed windy at Paniolo Greens and the overcast skies in the afternoon were a nuisance but still, we enjoyed not being in the hub-bub of it all down in Kona.

We are back in September and staying at KHV so it will be interesting to see how he likes that after our week on Waikiki (far from a chill week).


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 24, 2009)

P. G. is always my first choice when going to the B.I. Trips down to Kona for us have never been a problem. We also like the fact that we are near Hapuna Beach at P.G. 

I like the wind, keeps it cooler (plus elevation) at P.G. We like Kona too but being from Florida I like the fact that I'm where it is cooler and quieter up in Waikoloa. If you like things more "lively" you'll be happier in Kona. Boils down to "different strokes."


----------



## Mimi (Jun 26, 2009)

So happy to hear the vog on the B.I. is less bothersome than last summer. We are off to Kona Coast II tomorrow for 2 weeks, followed by 2 weeks at Maui Schooner. :whoopie:


----------

